# DIY - Jack Pads



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is a DIY for installing jack pads, so that you can jack up your car without it falling and smashing your head.








The install requires two pieces, and you need four of each of them
The part numbers are:
8N0-804-583
8N0-803-855
Looks like this:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Part 1 slides into part 2 like this:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









It will look like this:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









On the front of the car, there is a plate filling in a hole. You will have to pull this out to expose the hole where the jack pads fit into. 
If this piece is clean, it will pull out with ease. If there is anything stuck in there, it will be a little bit more difficult. But be assured, it will come out.








This is the piece:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And this is what it will look like when its pulled out:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Put the half-assembled jack pad on top of the jack, and line up the top of the pad to the hole.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Slowly jack up the jack, and the pad will seat itself. You will here a "whoosh, clunk, patunk, pssshhhhh"








Thats the pad seating itself in the hole. After the music stops playing, lower the jack and make sure everything is seated properly. The two pieces will be locked together, and the bottoms will be flush.
On to the back. There is a piece with two circular plugs. The picture shows the piece and the plug that should be used. (Its the plug further towards the front of the car) Pulling the rubber stopper out will expose the hole.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Do the same procedure, jacking up the jack until everything seats itself. Then flip to the other side.
Have fun not dying when you jack up you car!


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: DIY - Jack Pads (swiftA4)*

Biggest problem with jack pads.. One they very rarely sit in a place that is useful to 99% of the lifts out there.
secondly they often times are put in places that are not reinforced and are more likely to crush.


----------



## Patronus (Nov 14, 2003)

Not to hijack this thread, but can anyone take a picture of the exact jacking location for a floor jack for the front of the car. The manual is very vague and I really cannot tell what they are talking about using.
It is obvious where to put the standard jack front and rear and, actually a floor jack is supposed to use the same place when jacking up the rear, but the front remains a mystery to me.
Thanks


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Patronus)*

There are arrows on the lower rockers that point to the reinforced portion of the welded seam where you can jack up the car.. In front of that or behind it usually is not reinforced and can bend it.
If you look under the car further though about a foot in on each side is a little 2" wide rail that sticks down. Its covered in plastic but it won't crack if you jack it up.. Anywhere between that rail and the outside rail is a no no as its just thin sheetmetal making up the floor and will bend if jacked up there. The rail works great for the front and is actually the only place lift arms will reach. For the back you can used the reinforced lip area or right in front of where the rear control arm meets the body.


----------



## Patronus (Nov 14, 2003)

Awesome Chris.
Thanks


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

The pads definitely are in a spot where the jack works very well.
Also, the area where the are is on the subframe, very sturdy


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (swiftA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swiftA4* »_The pads definitely are in a spot where the jack works very well.


Jack yes.. lift no.

_Quote »_
Also, the area where the are is on the subframe, very sturdy

The rear yes I think thats a fine spot.. the front I'd question as that is not the subframe that is just sheetmetal there. It may be slightly reinforced since the firewall meets about there but that is certainly not an approved jacking point that I"ve heard of.


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

These are for a jack, not a lift. Hence, the "JACK Pads"








The front, what you can see in the pics is not what the pad goes into, there is a hole in the frame that is up inside of the hole. The hole in the front is in a much stronger place than the one in the back.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Patronus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patronus* »_Awesome Chris.Thanks

And you say this information was not in your owner's manual?


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (GTINC)*

Read his post, he wasnt saying that at all. He needed clarification, which was given to him. 
No sarcasm needed.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (swiftA4)*

Nice writeup, Swift. Added to DIY FAQ.







*sparx*


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (limesparks)*

this takes care of jacks.. but you dont work under your car with a jack..what can you do for jack stands?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: DIY - Jack Pads (swiftA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swiftA4* »_
The part numbers are:
8N0-804-583
8N0-803-855


Thanks for the info.







A couple of questions:
1. How much did each piece cost?
2. Are they stocked at the dealer, or can any dealer order them, or did you order them from some particular online source?
Thanks!


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

*Jackstands???*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSG604* »_this takes care of jacks.. but you dont work under your car with a jack..what can you do for jack stands? 

So. We can jack the cars on the rocker by the arrows, but where do the jack stands safely go??? Or do I jack slightly off of the arrows and place the jackstands on the arrows, just like other vehicles??


----------



## coverthawk (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Jackstands??? (logicallychallenged)*

bump


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Jack Pads (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Thanks for the info.







A couple of questions:
1. How much did each piece cost?
2. Are they stocked at the dealer, or can any dealer order them, or did you order them from some particular online source?
Thanks!

Most complete VAG parts catalog I've found online is at https://www.1stvwparts.com/partscat.html 
8N0-804-583 $2.12
8N0-803-855 $4.04
= $6.14 x 4 = $24.56 + shipping


----------



## coverthawk (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Jack Pads (TD22057)*

So can everyone confirm that these actually work, and are safe?
These are designed for floor jacks? If used, where should the car sit if using jack stands?


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Jack Pads (coverthawk)*

I haven't tried it so I can't comment on the safety issue but I believe the idea is to use the pads to jack up the car and then put the stands under the normal jack point towards the edge of the car.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

I put them on my Passat, they work great. 

Will add them to the A3 soon.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

just use hockey pucks.


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

*Jack pad question*

Ok, so do these stay attached in the sockets of the car?
I installed them, and they're pretty snug in their socket. 
Do you leave yours in, or take them out after you're done with maintenance?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Leave them in. They're not easy to take out without damaging the rubber.


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

yowzaa said:


> Leave them in. They're not easy to take out without damaging the rubber.


Thanks, I was just worried about the plastic inserts that go into the rubber grommets falling out while driving.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

man! There are sooo many of these threads with dead pics!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Well...the original post is 7 years old  If you want to know the best way to jack up the car, in my opinion, is like this: 

Position floor jack at front jack point (arrow on rocker panel points to location of reinforced seam to jack from). Jack the car up...the rear wheel will come up eventually as well. I usually put a jack stand under the lower control arm mount in the front, and then put one under the rear jack point where the arrow points to the reinforced seam. Repeat on opposite side :thumbup:


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

when I was trying to get under the car I think I was raising the car from the bottom of the transmission (at least I hope thats what that was)


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

sleepy3 said:


> when I was trying to get under the car I think I was raising the car from the bottom of the transmission (at least I hope thats what that was)


 That sounds like a terrible idea :facepalm:


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

TBomb said:


> That sounds like a terrible idea :facepalm:


  it was just to raise it a little to change my fog light bulbs im thinking about getting ramps/jack stands for "real" wrench work


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

The links for the pictures don't work anymore unfortunately. =( do you think the OP could reupload the pictures? Thanks.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

munkeeboi83 said:


> The links for the pictures don't work anymore unfortunately. =( do you think the OP could reupload the pictures? Thanks.


 No. The thread was started almost 7 years ago and the OP hasn't posted in years. :thumbup:


----------



## Millie5 (Jan 21, 2013)

Estimated Delivery Time through UPS within the U.S. I need to know this time..


----------



## hgrail (Nov 21, 2002)

Since links no werky I found these threads in other forums:

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/61-b5-information-base/151261-jack-pad-install.html

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/194583-just-done-audi-tt-jacking-point-diy-mod/


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Don't forget ECS Tuning's helpful video.


----------



## brand33 (Mar 22, 2013)

bump


----------

